# Multi Home FreeBSD and incoming conections



## rafpelegri (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi. I have a FreeBSD 7 running HTTPD and Mail services, with 3 WAN links from different ISPs (differente address) . Incoming connections from the WAN with default routed gateway configured work fine, but the other two address only work if I set the default route the gateways of each one. My problem is with incomming connections to mail ports and HTTP ports to the address from the other two networks. I have configure the DNS with round-robin to the 3 address, but this problem is trashing my service. Any ideas?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 26, 2016)

rafpelegri said:


> Hi. I have a FreeBSD 7 running HTTPD and Mail services



You should really consider now an upgrade path. Probably a reinstall.


----------



## rafpelegri (Dec 27, 2016)

Thanks, but it´s a production mail server, so i can't risk to stop the mail of the company for now. I'll try to make a copy of the server and upgrade it to try.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2016)

It'll be easier just to build up a new server next to it.


----------



## rafpelegri (Dec 27, 2016)

Ye, but how is qMail in new FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2016)

All versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree.


----------



## gkontos (Dec 27, 2016)

rafpelegri said:


> Thanks, but it´s a production mail server, so i can't risk to stop the mail of the company for now. I'll try to make a copy of the server and upgrade it to try.


The upgrade path in your case is to set up a new machine, install all the software and copy the data.


----------



## rafpelegri (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm testing other server with the FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p22 with Tomcat and Apache running. The problem repeats there too. I can access the services by the address that has the default gateway, but not by the other address... It can not be a version problem... Is this behavior natural for a network? Access a IP address different from the default gateway, and the answer got through the default gateway address?


----------



## gkontos (Dec 27, 2016)

Yes, that's normal. You want to do a bit more complex routing, have a look at this thread.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2016)

Note that FreeBSD 9 will be end-of-life too at the end of this year. So you'll need to update/upgrade that one too.


----------

